# Unknown Coolant Temp



## YavoR32 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello fellow Audi enthusiasts! I've got an A6 c5 gen. (1998) and just noticed an issue regarding the coolant temperature. I've had no problems since 3 years ago and had my thermostat changed about a year ago along with the water pump and timing belt. Now, however, I don't get a reading on the temp. The needle doesnt move up and Im worried its not circulating through the rad (maybe my thermostat is closed) but I don't think its overheating. 

I've yet to check the vag-com and see if i can get a reading. If i do I assume its the guage cluster that is faulty. no cels are thrown and Im a bit worried since im driving in the "dark" so to speak.

Does anyone have any ideas on the possible problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Feel the rad hoses. When the thermostat opens, you will feel circulation and the lower hose will get warm. If the lower hose is still cold after a long drive, your thermostat is stuck closed.

As for the display, it's probably the coolant temperature sensor. They're $15, and you can replace it yourself in a few minutes.


----------



## tenpow (Aug 24, 2010)

Its ether the coolent temp sensor or the clustor isnt reading. The coolent temp sensor is the blue sensor in the middle of the plastic coolent flange very easy to replace. Good luck:thumbup:eace:


----------

